# Best Females in video games



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I dunno about you guys but I think the best females in ideo games are Princessess Peach and Daisy, Toadette, Commander Shepard, Tali'Zorah, The protagonist of Lollipop Chainsaw, and my favorite SAMUS!:heart comment on your favs!


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Samus!


----------



## 111 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

And especially:


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Nami is my favorite.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

solasum said:


> Nami is my favorite.


One Piece!


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

I like strong women so for me it's Samus, Eir Stegalkin *drool*, Jade from beyond good & evil, The boss from Metal Gear Solid 3, and last but not least Elana Fisher from Uncharted. I just noticed other than Eir Stegalkin all of my woman are pretty decently dressed. There are strong women who aren't just T&A. :b
Samus








Eir Stegalkin








Jade








The Boss








Elana Fisher


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Kairi from Kingdom Hearts.
Rikku from Final Fantasy X.

That girl who dances with Squall in Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Princess Peach? Really? What does she ever do besides get captured and be annoying? COME AWN!

My vote is for:

Joanna Dark from Perfect Dark
Cate Archer from No One Lives Forever
Alyx Vance from Half-Life 2


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

rymo said:


> Princess Peach? Really? What does she ever do besides get captured and be annoying? COME AWN!
> 
> My vote is for:
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I forgot Cate Archer! <3 Speak of NOLF I wish they would make another, but some how I think someone would mess it up. Ah *sighs* Fighting Ninjas at a mobile home lot during a tornado. :clap
Edit: Oh yeah Erasercrumbs I think you have a oral fetish eh? :boogie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Beatrix from FF9 was a badass, Samus of course, I'd also add Princess Zelda


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Casuals all of you.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

ImSorry said:


> :clapEdit: Oh yeah Erasercrumbs I think you have a oral fetish eh? :boogie


Or a bald with a red ribbon fetish. I'm not sure which.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

This one.


















And that's probably it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lily is pretty cool.

Mine would have to be Samus, Fem Shep, Tali, Jack, and Miranda from Mass Effect, Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins, Alyx Vance from Half-Life 2, and Hanako from Katawa Shoujo.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Casuals all of you.


Roll was cool, I'm still pissed off about the whole Megaman Legends 3 thing


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> This one.


Shanoa... Come at me bro. :b I told you I like strong women.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Two of my favourite Final Fantasy girls: First up is Lightning










 
I have no idea why I love her so much to be honest. She's not exactly the most interesting Final Fantasy character, but I guess I just love her determination and will to fight against her fate. I can't say the same for most of the others who just want to whine and run away for half of the game.

Next up is the lovely lady Ashe



She definitely should have been the main character of FF12. Vaan had absolutely no purpose in that game, and it all becomes about her eventually anyways.

That's all I can think of at the moment. Special mentions go to Joanna Dark and The Boss.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Sylvanas Windrunner


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Lara Croft was my crush.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Liara T 'Soni from Mass Effect


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Terra and Celes from FFVI









Samus


----------



## CinerealChameleon (Dec 22, 2012)

Rose from Legend of Dragoon.










Theresa from the Fable series.










Morrigan from Dragon Age: Origins

:yes


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

Really liked Alyx Vance from HL2, Lightning from FF13, and Samus.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll go with Joanna Dark from the original PD. Smart and feisty, and sexy without relying on T&A. Plus I like that her accent was more working-class than Lara Croft's Queen's English.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh yeah I forgot Aveline de Grandpré I didn't really care for the game, but I would love DLC for the console version with her in it. :b


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

ada wong


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I liked Xianghua from the Soul Calibur series for her lithe body and graceful moves.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

Angelina Jolie!


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe I'll post more later.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> She definitely should have been the main character of FF12. Vaan had absolutely no purpose in that game, and it all becomes about her eventually anyways.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment. Special mentions go to Joanna Dark and The Boss.


Oh I have to agree with you on that. I did not like Vaan at all, he was very annoying >_>


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Heather from Silent Hill 3


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

I really liked Kerrigan from Starcraft


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Blaze from Streets of Rage 










What a strange thread.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's a character I completely forgot about until now










Easily my favourite character in Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd say my top 3 of the top of my head would be Nanako Dojima - Persona 4, Tali'Zorah nar Rayya (vas Normandy) - Mass Effect and Xiuying Hong - Shenmue II.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Farrah - Prince of Persia.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Brian76 said:


> :no Glad I KILLED HER.


Lol same here. I couldn't wait to pull the trigger.


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Two of my favourite Final Fantasy girls: First up is Lightning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely despise lightning with every fiber of my being lol. Ashe wasn't bad at all. Though for me they don't hold a candle to those three



























Not the FFX-2 version of yuna though


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

Brian76 said:


> LOL...I just couldn't accept that a woman was the greatest soldier that ever lived before Big Boss.


and I couldn't accept that anyone was superior to snake, it didn't matter if she was a woman or not.


----------



## ImSorry (Dec 16, 2012)

Y'all are haters. The Boss could CQC me any day.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

flamingwind said:


> I absolutely despise lightning with every fiber of my being lol. Ashe wasn't bad at all. Though for me they don't hold a candle to those three
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea why you felt the need to tell me that. I don't care.


----------



## BTW (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> No idea why you felt the need to tell me that. I don't care.


Because he had an opinion.


----------



## Zael (Jan 25, 2013)

Syrenne from The Last Story










Most of my other favorites have already been mentioned.


----------



## Roxas (Feb 19, 2011)

Tifa!


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Alyx Vance from Half-Life 2








Chell from Portal


----------



## Backwards (Nov 16, 2012)

Samus has been dead to me since Other M *******ized her character. Other than that the only female character I particularly like is Fem-Shep. I can't really relate to female characters in games, so I don't tend to gravitate towards them.


----------

